# Craftsman 315.17492 service/rebuild



## dm.bridenstine (Jun 13, 2013)

Pardon me if I've tripped over some protocol. I originally posted this under the manuals section but the thought occurred that it might be too obscure to elicit a response. So I also put it here. 

Last year at an auction I bought one of the referenced machines. It had the Bis-kit attached. I found a base plate for it at Woodcraft and in the process of installing it I discovered noticeable side-to-side play (several mm) in the spindle. Bearings seem likely suspects, but otherwise I have no idea of the source of this. Your thoughts are welcome. Would the cost be low enough to warrant repair? Is there any way it is a DIY job?
Dave


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

dm.bridenstine said:


> Pardon me if I've tripped over some protocol. I originally posted this under the manuals section but the thought occurred that it might be too obscure to elicit a response. So I also put it here.
> 
> Last year at an auction I bought one of the referenced machines. It had the Bis-kit attached. I found a base plate for it at Woodcraft and in the process of installing it I discovered noticeable side-to-side play (several mm) in the spindle. Bearings seem likely suspects, but otherwise I have no idea of the source of this. Your thoughts are welcome. Would the cost be low enough to warrant repair? Is there any way it is a DIY job?
> Dave


Both of the bearings and a parts breakdown are available here...

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ts/Model-31517492/0247/0740000/00039477/00001

As to the question of whether it is a DIY job... can't really guess, depends on your ability and comfort level. If not DIY, it probably exceeds replacement cost of the router. Sears has a single speed 1 3/4HP router on sale for $56.99 or there about!

Router from Sears.com


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I tend to agree, Duane.

For around $60.00, I would buy the new router and sell the 315.17492 for spares.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

A much less expensive source of bearings can be had at VXB.com  - I've used them on a 30 year old B&D router (1/4") 10 dollars including shipping, a bandsaw, drill press, etc. all at similar savings. use a bearing press when removing and installing on the shaft (90 degrees) with no hammering on the bearing directly. Read up on it or find a video on YouTube for bearing removal and install and do not skip steps. 

Done this way, you should be under 20.00

Let us know how it turns out - Baker


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

rwbaker said:


> Done this way, you should be under 20.00
> 
> Let us know how it turns out - Baker


*IF* of course, you have or have access to a bearing press! otherwise it's still cheaper to buy a router!


----------



## dm.bridenstine (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. No bearing press available, and my skill level on a rebuild is, shall we say, experimental. May try to part it out.
Dave


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

*Your right*



Dmeadows said:


> *IF* of course, you have or have access to a bearing press! otherwise it's still cheaper to buy a router!


Bearing presses can be as simple as a socket on a bearing, a wood frame and hydraulic jack - What I did not mention was that if you replace the bearings in drill press with matched angular contact bearings (heaver side loading), use a name brand and expect to pay for your drill press all-over again - this is when I do not use VXB.COM.

COST AND AGE OF A POWER TOOL ARE ALWAYS AN ISSUE and many times it just is not worth the effort or expense, .

Thanks for reminding me - Baker


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

rwbaker said:


> Bearing presses can be as simple as a socket on a bearing, a wood frame and hydraulic jack - What I did not mention was that if you replace the bearings in drill press with matched angular contact bearings (heaver side loading), use a name brand and expect to pay for your drill press all-over again - this is when I do not use VXB.COM.
> 
> COST AND AGE OF A POWER TOOL ARE ALWAYS AN ISSUE and many times it just is not worth the effort or expense, .
> 
> Thanks for reminding me - Baker


Baker, I think "repair" first, also. Today, too many times it just isn't cost effective! One of the reasons I retired from the TV repair business!

It still does bother me some to dispose of an old tool, though:fie: I am learning to practical about it... slooowly!


----------

